# Here we Grow again DIY UC DWC



## MiracleDro (Aug 13, 2012)

The stats:
8- 20 Gallon Brute Totes. 10"inch net pot lids filled with Hydroton
2 inch PVC Under/ 3/4 inch PVC return through an Iwaki Pump about 1000GPH
Return water goes through pump then 1/3 HP Chiller and into control Bucket which is also 20 Gallon Tote.
I put unions in place so that I can remove pump or chiller to service. Also have shut off valve on control bucket if I want to drain system I just hook up hose to return line. It takes about 5 minutes to get same ppm or PH in all buckets if adding to just the control bucket.

My chiller is set to turn on at 72 degrees and bring temp down to 68 before turning off. 

At the current water level there is about 15 gallons in each bucket. I am using a 4inch airstone in each  tote and will be adding a second to all of them even though things seem fine now.

Currently running 5 1000watt HPS vertically but will be adding two more.

I am using House and Garden Aqua Flakes for first time. I used GH 3 Part almost 10 years. I have to say there is a big difference already.

I am using about half strength which seems to be perfect. Right now my ppms are about 740 with 140ppm being my tap water. I am starting week 3 of flowering.

I also use a tea once a week that I got from another site and modified a bit.
Recipe is 1 scoop of Great White, 1 Scoop of ZHO, 50 ML of Aquashield, 50ML Carbo Load, 5 ML of Roots excelerator,  HAndfuls of Ancient forest.

I put ancient forest in a panty hose stuff the airstone inside it and tie it off and drop all into a 5 gallon bucket of chlorine free tap.

It works amazing for having bright white roots and no slime ever.

I will check tonight how many of each strain, but I am growing : AK Cherry Bomb, Blue widow, White Russian, and LSD.

The Pictures are from 2.5 weeks ago when I was first setting up lights. Plants started in a 4x4 tray together and were not in ideal vegging conditions. They were smaller than what I wanted but didn't want to veg a long time in the new system so I just flipped the lights after a one week veg in undercurrent. 

I will also post progress pics today. Trust me! It's a huge difference.
Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## GreggHead (Aug 13, 2012)

Dayum :hubba:


----------



## MiracleDro (Aug 13, 2012)

Updated* Pics
Sorry About the mess. In process of hanging all th wires and cleaning it up a bit. Had too many other things that came first.


----------



## Parcero (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome!:hubba:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cool.  What sort of venting/cooling are you using?  Does the chiller do the hydro solution only?


----------



## MiracleDro (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have a 12000 btu window unit. I use a vortex 8inch exhaust and a 6inch intake. They run 24/7 now but are t-stat controlled in winter so it doesn't get too cold. The chiller just chills nutrient solution.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 15, 2012)

Now the fun begins. At some point, when you got the cycles dialed in for the buckets. Add a self contained 1ton ac and some CO2. Hold on tight. Cause you will see a gain in yield. Super fast veg growth rates.


----------



## MiracleDro (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea it's hard to beat the rates of these systems. Even regular dwc I hve done just kill it. I am gonna have to move somewhat soon which is why I did window unit. I would have done a few things differently had I been planning to stay. Would have done some DIY cool tubes, made room larger and put plants further apart. I am gonna veg in 5 gallon dec system next round instead of ebb and flow table now that I made some room so I will be starting with larger healthier plants. That way I just take lids off veg system an move to flower easy peasy. Not really expecting super yield this round but just wanted to get dialed in. Woul have also liked pump and chiller as well as air pumps outside room so I could run c02 inside but it's a shed and we get weather so not possible to do. It's not perfect the way I want but it will do fine for the 3 or 4 I'll push through it


----------

